# hand arm vibration



## M.E (3 مايو 2009)

اتمنى الحذر من الاهتزازات الشديده و تثقيف الموضفين بخصوص خطرها على اليدين. خصوصا من يستخدمون الات ينتج عنها اهتزازات شديده مثل الدريل و المنشار الكهربائي.

ارفق لكم ملفين عن hand arm vibration

ايضا انصح الجميع بالبحث و قراءة المزيد حول هذا الموضوع .


----------



## M.E (3 مايو 2009)

مقال متكامل حول الموضوع :

http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/index.htm

لحساب الاهتزازات المسموح بها خلال فترات زمنيه معينه يمكن استخدام هذا الجدول:







من خلال هذا الجدول يمكن معرفه امكانية التعرض للإصابه.

ايضا ارفق لكم ملف يحسب لكم ( total exposure points ) و نأخذ النتيجه و نقارنها في الجدول الموجود في الاعلى ... عادة يكون الخطر حقيقي اذا كان الناتج اعلى من 100 نقطه .

لمزيد منالمعلومات حول كيفية استخدام الجدول اتمنى زياره هذه الصفحه : http://www.hse.gov.uk/vibration/hav/readyreckoner.htm


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 مايو 2009)

ممتاز
بارك الله فيك
كما أنه تجد في موضوع دورة السلامة المهنية محاضرة حول الاهتزاز وخطورته
وتجد في موضوع (موضوعات من ilo ) محاضرة أخرى حول الاهتزاز


----------



## sayed00 (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور 

موضوع مميز و مهم جدا


----------



## M.E (4 مايو 2009)

...شاكر لكم مروركم...


----------



## fraidi (9 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسونة محمد (9 مايو 2009)

اريدمساعدة بعض الاخوة فى ايجاد بعض الجداول الخاصة بمقاسات ماسورة الكابلرى 
لاجهزة التكييف:31:


----------



## حسونة محمد (9 مايو 2009)

اريدالاتفسار عن امكان تغييرواستبدال زيت ماتور
r134بزيت تبريدr12واعادة شحن الماتور بفريون r12وهل هناك من قام بهزة التجربة :31:


----------

